# Concern!?



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 13, 2010)

Are ya'll surprised at how many in the forum can call you a non- Christian and not even know you?  I go to church, I believe and accept Jesus Christ in my heart, and use the Bible as my guide to life....but yet I like secular entertainment such as country, rock, classic rock....and movies...preferably Crime Drama's, Comedies, etc....I also like a cold beer doing yard work and a Jack and Coke next to a warm fire at hunt camp...but BAM....you are bashed and told you are going to hades and you are not a Christian. How is that Christian like for someone to attack you and judge you when you have not ever met that person or his family? Anyone else feel that way?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Apr 13, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> How is that Christian like for someone to attack you and judge you



What's the surprise?


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 13, 2010)

If they don't pay my bills nor sign my check, then I really, honestly don't care what they think.  It is a good reality check to use IMO.


----------



## christianhunter (Apr 13, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> Are ya'll surprised at how many in the forum can call you a non- Christian and not even know you?  I go to church, I believe and accept Jesus Christ in my heart, and use the Bible as my guide to life....but yet I like secular entertainment such as country, rock, classic rock....and movies...preferably Crime Drama's, Comedies, etc....I also like a cold beer doing yard work and a Jack and Coke next to a warm fire at hunt camp...but BAM....you are bashed and told you are going to hades and you are not a Christian. How is that Christian like for someone to attack you and judge you when you have not ever met that person or his family? Anyone else feel that way?



If you asked THE LORD to save your soul,and testified with your mouth of your salvation,and you believed it with all of your heart.You are saved,and don't worry about the wisdom of man.


----------



## ronpasley (Apr 13, 2010)

Hakuna Matata


----------



## centerpin fan (Apr 13, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> ... I also like a cold beer doing yard work and a Jack and Coke



That's your problem.  My advice is to drop the beer and J&C and smoke a little weed instead.  You'll find that many members are quite a bit more tolerant of that.


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 13, 2010)

The part-time job of many idealistic Christians is judging other Christians.  They are shocked and confused when anyone disagrees with them.  I didn't really notice it much in life until I began visiting this forum.
You just have to put up with them in order to get the blessing from the others........... And, hope you don't begin judging like they do.


----------



## gtparts (Apr 14, 2010)

Chief,

There are things that you have listed and others you have not listed that God has clearly revealed to me as sin in my life. Having given them up, I am sure my life does not mirror yours. The differences do not make either of us superior to the other. God has never compared one created person to another. The standard by which He measures us is how we stack up to the model of His Son. That pretty much puts each of us out of the running in the Best Human category. So, we both rely on the covering of the blood of Christ, wherein God finds us acceptable. 

If you don't mind, I will just keep working on conforming to the image of Christ. I really don't have time to keep checking on you just to see how I am doing relative to you. Besides, if it is a matter of relative standing, I would pick someone far more sinful and despicable than you to be compared to.


----------



## Sargent (Apr 14, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> Are ya'll surprised at how many in the forum can call you a non- Christian and not even know you? I go to church, I believe and accept Jesus Christ in my heart, and use the Bible as my guide to life....but yet I like secular entertainment such as country, rock, classic rock....and movies...preferably Crime Drama's, Comedies, etc....I also like a cold beer doing yard work and a Jack and Coke next to a warm fire at hunt camp...but BAM....you are bashed and told you are going to hades and you are not a Christian. How is that Christian like for someone to attack you and judge you when you have not ever met that person or his family? Anyone else feel that way?


 
I think you and I have similar issues.

I have actually discussed the bible over a beer with friends many a time.

Have any PBR laying around?


----------



## Jeffriesw (Apr 14, 2010)

gtparts said:


> Chief,
> 
> There are things that you have listed and others you have not listed that God has clearly revealed to me as sin in my life. Having given them up, I am sure my life does not mirror yours. The differences do not make either of us superior to the other. God has never compared one created person to another. The standard by which He measures us is how we stack up to the model of His Son. That pretty much puts each of us out of the running in the Best Human category. So, we both rely on the covering of the blood of Christ, wherein God finds us acceptable.
> 
> If you don't mind, I will just keep working on conforming to the image of Christ. I really don't have time to keep checking on you just to see how I am doing relative to you. Besides, if it is a matter of relative standing, I would pick someone far more sinful and despicable than you to be compared to.



Well said GT


----------



## gtparts (Apr 14, 2010)

Sargent said:


> I think you and I have similar issues.
> 
> I have actually discussed the bible over a beer with friends many a time.
> 
> Have any PBR laying around?



If God tells you to put the PBR down, may I suggest you do it.

If He does not, "Cheers!"


----------



## pnome (Apr 14, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> I believe and accept Jesus Christ in my heart



From what I've been able to gather on this forum, that's all it takes.  

Your "works" do not matter, only your faith.  Which is why I'm going to helll and people like Joshua Blahyi are going to heaven.


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 14, 2010)

gtparts said:


> Chief,
> 
> There are things that you have listed and others you have not listed that God has clearly revealed to me as sin in my life. Having given them up, I am sure my life does not mirror yours. The differences do not make either of us superior to the other. God has never compared one created person to another. The standard by which He measures us is how we stack up to the model of His Son. That pretty much puts each of us out of the running in the Best Human category. So, we both rely on the covering of the blood of Christ, wherein God finds us acceptable.
> 
> If you don't mind, I will just keep working on conforming to the image of Christ. I really don't have time to keep checking on you just to see how I am doing relative to you. Besides, if it is a matter of relative standing, I would pick someone far more sinful and despicable than you to be compared to.


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 14, 2010)

Sargent said:


> I think you and I have similar issues.
> 
> I have actually discussed the bible over a beer with friends many a time.
> 
> Have any PBR laying around?



Please, just a coke for me.  I would not drink a beer, especially while discussing the Bible.  But I don't mind you having one.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 14, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> Are ya'll surprised at how many in the forum can call you a non- Christian and not even know you?  I go to church, I believe and accept Jesus Christ in my heart, and use the Bible as my guide to life....but yet I like secular entertainment such as country, rock, classic rock....and movies...preferably Crime Drama's, Comedies, etc....I also like a cold beer doing yard work and a Jack and Coke next to a warm fire at hunt camp...but BAM....you are bashed and told you are going to hades and you are not a Christian. How is that Christian like for someone to attack you and judge you when you have not ever met that person or his family? Anyone else feel that way?



I'm curious....who's condemned you to he!! or called you a non-christian?  Any specifics?


----------



## pnome (Apr 14, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Please, just a coke for me.  I would not drink a beer, especially while discussing the Bible.  But I don't mind you having one.



That's interesting.  How about a glass of wine?


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 14, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> Hakuna Matata


What a wonderful phrase 


Didnt Jesus drink wine? 


I think the definition of christain varies from one person to the next, just as good parenting would. You cant tell another person how to be a good parent just as you cant tell another person how to be a good christian.
Sure you can guide them and advise them but in the end that is all it is, advice.


----------



## Randy (Apr 14, 2010)

The definition of Christian does not vary. The Bible defines it and it's requirements.  Some times christians do not appear to be christinas becasue they may not be following what the Bible says at the time.  But the Bible is clear about how christians should act, what they should eat, how they should live, etc.  It is man who confuses the definition.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 14, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> I'm curious....who's condemned you to he!! or called you a non-christian?  Any specifics?



that is not what this is about...to call other's out....those who do it know who they are...if you read most of the threads posted in the spiritual discussions thread there is always that 1 guy who apparently can interpret the Bible and everyone else is wrong and is going to Satan's House. But I have realized that there are some good ole' boys and gals on here that agree with me...we are not all perfect....but we know when to hit our knees and have a 1 on 1 with God....


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 14, 2010)

I think, Chief, your issue is that you are taking your conclusion a bit far.



> there is always that 1 guy who apparently can interpret the Bible and everyone else is wrong and is going to Satan's House



I agree with the first part of this.  But, if you can show me consistent examples of someone saying essentially "you're not interpreting this passage correctly.....so that means you're going to the hot place", then I'll buy you a PRB and we can drink a few together on the back porch.


----------



## WTM45 (Apr 14, 2010)

Randy said:


> The definition of Christian does not vary. The Bible defines it and it's requirements.  Some times christians do not appear to be christinas becasue they may not be following what the Bible says at the time.  But the Bible is clear about how christians should act, what they should eat, how they should live, etc.  It is man who confuses the definition.



Men wrote the book.  Men made translations of it into languages outside the originals.  Men make interpretations of it.  Men can choose one over the other various holy books.
Men can reject them all if they desire. 
Or, men can try to follow it and seem to some to fail miserably.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 14, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> there is always that 1 guy who apparently can interpret the Bible and everyone else is wrong and is going to Satan's House.



You talking about BeenHuntin?  

He is a bit extreme in some of his views.



Huntinfool said:


> I think, Chief, your issue is that you are taking your conclusion a bit far.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the first part of this.  But, if you can show me consistent examples of someone saying essentially "you're not interpreting this passage correctly.....so that means you're going to the hot place", then I'll buy you a PRB and we can drink a few together on the back porch.




And I'll bring a couple of stogies from the humidor to keep the gnats and mosquitos away


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 14, 2010)

pnome said:


> That's interesting.  How about a glass of wine?



Nope, no wine.
It isn't that I condemn drinking or that I think it's sinful (as long as it isn't overdone).

It's just one of those things that I no longer do (like I did during early adulthood).
It just makes it much easier for me personally to do the Lord's work.


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 14, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> What a wonderful phrase
> 
> 
> Didnt Jesus drink wine?
> ...




Yes, Jesus drank wine and there's nothing wrong with you drinking wine!


----------



## pnome (Apr 14, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Nope, no wine.
> It isn't that I condemn drinking or that I think it's sinful (as long as it isn't overdone).
> 
> It's just one of those things that I no longer do (like I did during early adulthood).
> It just makes it much easier for me personally to do the Lord's work.



Oh, forgive my misunderstanding then.  

  <--- root beer


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 14, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Yes, Jesus drank wine and there's nothing wrong with you drinking wine!



I dont like wine..
or any alcohol for that matter 
...burns my tummy


----------



## tell sackett (Apr 14, 2010)

gtparts said:


> Chief,
> 
> There are things that you have listed and others you have not listed that God has clearly revealed to me as sin in my life. Having given them up, I am sure my life does not mirror yours. The differences do not make either of us superior to the other. God has never compared one created person to another. The standard by which He measures us is how we stack up to the model of His Son. That pretty much puts each of us out of the running in the Best Human category. So, we both rely on the covering of the blood of Christ, wherein God finds us acceptable.
> 
> If you don't mind, I will just keep working on conforming to the image of Christ. I really don't have time to keep checking on you just to see how I am doing relative to you. Besides, if it is a matter of relative standing, I would pick someone far more sinful and despicable than you to be compared to.


As Swamp Runner put it,well said. I have enough trouble sweeping up my own yard. 

I do want to add though that if a person posts something that another feels is doctrinally incorrect, don't be surprised if you get questioned about it. I don't think it's going to work to post something and then accuse someone of condemning you if they disagree with you(hopefully with scripture to back it up).


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 14, 2010)

Only God knows what is in the man's heart , only he can judge who is saved and who is not.
So don't let it bother you, probably the one telling you you are not is not either, LOL


----------



## tomtlb66 (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, I would say to pray and ask God about that stuff. I cannot judge anyone and believe me I make more mistakes in one day than most of you do in a week. I know Gods saves and forgives and if there is something in our lives that needs to be released He will let you know. As far as Christians judging people, well, I believe we all do that. Just ask God to let you know about things we need to let go of. I don't drink because I do get convicted about it, but I smoke cigarettes and I haven't been convicted of that.


----------



## pileit (Apr 14, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> You talking about BeenHuntin?
> 
> He is a bit extreme in some of his views.




How did you come to this conclusion?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2010)

One set of headlights and soooo many deer....


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 19, 2010)

another Concern....the use of the Bible by the radicals.....they use it as a weapon of attack on your beliefs and faith....they can quote the Bible all day long....but never give anymore insight.....oh well


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 19, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> another Concern....the use of the Bible by the radicals.....they use it as a weapon of attack on your beliefs and faith....they can quote the Bible all day long....but never give anymore insight.....oh well



So you don't believe the Bible?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> another Concern....the use of the Bible by the radicals.....they use it as a weapon of attack on your beliefs and faith....they can quote the Bible all day long....but never give anymore insight.....oh well


 
Or do the backstroke better than Michael Phelps when you actually present cogent information they can't refute, and accuse you of being a hater of the Word..

I feel sorry for them, I truly do, for it isn't their fault, it is the fault of their teachers, preachers and mentors that have led them to the dead end they have reached in their spiritual growth. 

The oldest known grapevine in the world is 400 years old, but to remain fruitful it must be pruned regularly in order to bear new growth and continue to produce. Old (dead) wood produces nothing.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Apr 19, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Or do the backstroke better than Michael Phelps when you actually present cogent information they can't refute, and accuse you of being a hater of the Word..
> 
> I feel sorry for them, I truly do, for it isn't their fault, it is the fault of their teachers, preachers and mentors that have led them to the dead end they have reached in their spiritual growth.
> 
> The oldest known grapevine in the world is 400 years old, but to remain fruitful it must be pruned regularly in order to bear new growth and continue to produce. Old (dead) wood produces nothing.



thank you sparkplug...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2010)

BeenHuntn said:


> thank you sparkplug...


 
You're quite welcome Beanhuntr....


----------



## 1kruger (Apr 19, 2010)

Well Sparky, 
Man feels he doing best when condeming others keeps him from looking at his own house. """"""""""
The oldest known grapevine in the world is 400 years old, but to remain fruitful it must be pruned regularly in order to bear new growth and continue to produce. Old (dead) wood produces nothing, great discription of growth applies not only to spiritual but political.  
Hey Tell Sacket use a rake works better in the yard than the broom and sweeping.


----------



## 1kruger (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello B/H how are doing, enjoy my veiws Sir.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Apr 19, 2010)

1kruger said:


> Hello B/H how are doing, enjoy my veiws Sir.



honestly, your viewpoint of Jesus makes me want to throw my guts up... but hey. who am i to judge? you're going to heaven. everybody goes to heaven, right? God was lying when He said homosexuals go to hades... right? God didnt mean that helll stuff anyway...  everybody gets a free pass... right?


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 19, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> So you don't believe the Bible?



No I most certainly believe in the Bible. I read the Bible and if you would read the whole thread you would see that I stated it is used as my guide to life.....that is the problem also with most threads....posters don't read through the whole thread....my concern is that people just want to post scripture at ya....but cannot post anything for themselves...anybody can cut and paste the Bible.....with no backup explanation on why they posted it


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 19, 2010)

1kruger has great views....and no...everyone doesn't get a free pass...the sinners(everyone) who can repent and ask for forgiveness do!?!?....I will admit beenhunt....I am a sinner....can you believe that...OH MY GOD!!! I AM A SINNER!!! But I am a believer and a Christian! I know where my faith is....


----------



## 1kruger (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you, it is just veiws,  and I too  am a sinner  that strives to expand my spiritual understanding everyday. Squirrel.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Apr 19, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> 1kruger has great views....



really? well, which one of his views is the greatest?

1. reincarnation?
2. buddhism is the truest form of Christianity?
3. the Bible is not the Word of God?
4. Christianity, hinduism, buddhism are all compatible?
5. Jesus is not God?
6. Jesus was married, got drunk, etc

which one do you think is the greatest and then tell me which one God thinks is the greatest??


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 19, 2010)

The fact that he knows he is human like me unlike you seeming like you are God and know that everyone is going to he***


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> The fact that he knows he is human like me unlike you seeming like you are God and know that everyone is going to he***


 
That personality trait could be classified as a demagogue


----------



## 1kruger (Apr 19, 2010)

1. reincarnation?  read the rest of it!!
3. the Bible is not the Word of God? It is the interpetation Jesus teachings and stories of the past to guide our future.
4. Christianity, hinduism, buddhism are all compatible? Never said comatible but at the very base levels they are the same, peace and love belief. 
5. Jesus is not God? He is not, He is GODS son. what did he say to his "father" on the cross was he talking to Joseph?
6. Jesus was married, got drunk, etc, I asked is it hard to believe that he did not get married. 
Copyand paste the whole post  the whole text  please, or i can  if you want. You misprint my veiws the same way you drive away  possible converts to christianity with you satanic veiw of everything that does not fit the scripture as written and re-written. 
ONE blessed sinner trudging along the path.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Apr 19, 2010)

ok, gentlemen. i pray that yall are right with God. i pray yall find the truth in Jesus that is available to all sinners. i pray that we can all be friends in heaven one day...


----------



## 1kruger (Apr 20, 2010)

What a fitting scripture for you to post as your saying, I am guilty of not stopping and actualy reading it. This morning I had a moment of clarity and realization and actual understanding of it. 

I think that everyone on this post is right with God, or are trying to get right. I know and Iwould assume that everyone here knows that thru Jesus we can be forgiven for our sins, and it is not if we can be friends. I would not turn away from you today why would I turn away in heaven. 
As for for your choice of scripture to quote!
My you find it in your heart to forgive those that sin against you and if you don`t  you wrongth your own soul. I find disheartning that you feel some hate you and  you wish them death, instead i wish you would wish them a long life to relize the err of they ways and find a way to forgive themselfs for being full of hate.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Apr 20, 2010)

1kruger said:


> What a fitting scripture for you to post as your saying, I am guilty of not stopping and actualy reading it. This morning I had a moment of clarity and realization and actual understanding of it.
> 
> I think that everyone on this post is right with God, or are trying to get right. I know and Iwould assume that everyone here knows that thru Jesus we can be forgiven for our sins, and it is not if we can be friends. I would not turn away from you today why would I turn away in heaven.
> As for for your choice of scripture to quote!
> My you find it in your heart to forgive those that sin against you and if you don`t  you wrongth your own soul. I find disheartning that you feel some hate you and  you wish them death, instead i wish you would wish them a long life to relize the err of they ways and find a way to forgive themselfs for being full of hate.



thank you for those wise words of wisdom...


----------



## jmar28 (Apr 20, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> I think, Chief, your issue is that you are taking your conclusion a bit far.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the first part of this.  But, if you can show me consistent examples of someone saying essentially "you're not interpreting this passage correctly.....so that means you're going to the hot place", then I'll buy you a PRB and we can drink a few together on the back porch.




You my friend are cut off
PRB


----------



## WTM45 (Apr 20, 2010)

BeenHuntn said:


> ok, gentlemen. i pray that yall are right with God. i pray yall find the truth in Jesus that is available to all sinners. i pray that we can all be friends in heaven one day...



Why not work on being friendly in the right here and now?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2010)

WTM45 said:


> Why not work on being friendly in the right here and now?


 
It is not in the theological make up of a chronic hero. They have a God syndrome that they personally were placed here for the sole reason of saving the world single handedly..


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 23, 2010)

gtparts said:


> Chief,
> 
> There are things that you have listed and others you have not listed that God has clearly revealed to me as sin in my life. Having given them up, I am sure my life does not mirror yours. The differences do not make either of us superior to the other. God has never compared one created person to another. The standard by which He measures us is how we stack up to the model of His Son. That pretty much puts each of us out of the running in the Best Human category. So, we both rely on the covering of the blood of Christ, wherein God finds us acceptable.
> 
> If you don't mind, I will just keep working on conforming to the image of Christ. I really don't have time to keep checking on you just to see how I am doing relative to you. Besides, if it is a matter of relative standing, I would pick someone far more sinful and despicable than you to be compared to.



OUCH !  But true.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Apr 23, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> It is not in the theological make up of a chronic hero. They have a God syndrome that they personally were placed here for the sole reason of saving the world single handedly..



or maybe its a reprobate who keeps judging and attacking the Christian (chronic hero, as you call him) who is just being obedient to the words of Christ, his Savior.... which are:

Mark 16:15
And He said unto them, _Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature._

wow, look at that. a command by Jesus to His followers to go into the world and save it...  whata you know.


----------



## WTM45 (Apr 23, 2010)

Tell us how successful your method of delivery has been so far......


----------



## BeenHuntn (Apr 23, 2010)

i have been a whole lot less successful of turning folks to Christ as you have been turning them to the fires of helll. yes, you are better at what you do than what i do. but i am on the right Team...


----------



## WTM45 (Apr 23, 2010)

BeenHuntn said:


> i have been a whole lot less successful of turning folks to Christ as you have been turning them to the fires of helll. yes, you are better at what you do than what i do. but i am on the right Team...



Hmmmmmmm........

According to your beliefs, I don't have to do anything which you are claiming I do, and those people will face ETERNAL TORMENT simply for being born.

I can say, it seems at times you are your own worst enemy simply because of how you present.  But, maybe that is how you have been taught.  Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## 1kruger (Apr 23, 2010)

New International Version (©1984)
He said to them, "Go into all the world and preach the good news to all creation.
New Living Translation (©2007)
And then he told them, "Go into all the world and preach the Good News to everyone.

English Standard Version (©2001)
And he said to them, â€œGo into all the world and proclaim the gospel to the whole creation.

New American Standard Bible (©1995)
And He said to them, "Go into all the world and preach the gospel to all creation.

International Standard Version (©2008)
Then he said to them, "As you go into all the world, proclaim the gospel to everyone.

GOD'S WORD® Translation (©1995)
Then Jesus said to them, "So wherever you go in the world, tell everyone the Good News.

King James Bible
And he said unto them, Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature.

American King James Version
And he said to them, Go you into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature.

American Standard Version
And he said unto them, Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to the whole creation.

Bible in Basic English
And he said to them, Go into all the world, and give the good news to everyone.

Douay-Rheims Bible
And he said to them: Go ye into the whole world, and preach the gospel to every creature. 

Darby Bible Translation
And he said to them, Go into all the world, and preach the glad tidings to all the creation.

English Revised Version
And he said unto them, Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to the whole creation.

Webster's Bible Translation
And he said to them, Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature.

Weymouth New Testament
Then He said to them, "Go the whole world over, and proclaim the Good News to all mankind.

World English Bible
He said to them, "Go into all the world, and preach the Good News to the whole creation.

Young's Literal Translation
and he said to them, 'Having gone to all the world, proclaim the good news to all the creation;
Well this covers  every interpetation of MARK 16:15.  IMHO i say preaching is talking, and asking questions and this is why we all believe in the same creator and his son and seek best how to serve them. I do it by asking questions and listing to replys while others shout it on street corners, while others quote scripture. But sreaming or quoting one has to take time to sit and explain to new followerswhat why and when and how, I think most important thing is to BELIEVE. My personality makes cringe and run from the screamers and scripture quoters. But this is me. I do agree with B/H and with   WTM45 about the success of delivery.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Apr 23, 2010)

WTM45 said:


> Hmmmmmmm........
> 
> According to your beliefs, I don't have to do anything which you are claiming I do, and those people will face ETERNAL TORMENT simply for being born.
> 
> I can say, it seems at times you are your own worst enemy simply because of how you present.  But, maybe that is how you have been taught.  Hope it goes well for you.



the rules that have been set in place about heaven and eternal torment were put in place by the same God that made heaven and earth, gravity, the # of stars, the earths rotation, science (not falsely so-called), astronomy, etc.

He did not use my beliefs (or yours) when He created all of those things. He is quite capable of creating everything the way He wants and deciding who goes to heaven forever and who doesnt...

He has commanded me to follow Him and believe what He believes and to believe that the universe was created in 6 literal days, and to believe that unregenerate men will die in their sins and go to the hot spot.

i believe Him and everything He says, even tho my peanut brain cant comprehend it. i am called to believe and follow and to not question Him. so it has nothing to do with my beliefs. my beliefs mean nothing but they do line up with His beliefs... i play for His team, whether anybody else likes it or not. the Bible is offensive to all who do not believe it. when one of His shares the Words of God it also offensive to the unbelieving... thats where the hatred come into play. Jesus said His sheep WILL be hated by the world. if i was not hated by you 45, i would be worried that i wasnt saved... but now i dont have to worry about it... and yes, eternal happiness in heaven is going to be great! thank you.


----------



## WTM45 (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's where you are incorrect, BH.
I do not hate you.
I do not hate the Bible.

If you wish to "believe" something you openly admit you can not understand, well, that is completely within your right.
Judging others and feeling superior to them is somewhere in right field where the daisies grow.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Apr 23, 2010)

WTM45 said:


> Here's where you are incorrect, BH.
> I do not hate you.
> I do not hate the Bible.
> 
> ...



i am just basing that on your personal attacks and your attack on the Word of God. if a person does not believe the Word of God... they are the enemy to the Word of God. at least thats what the creator of the Bible said... 

i dont judge anyone. sharing the Word of God is not judging people. if someone is blatantly wrong in their belief of the Word of God, His sheep are to share the truth of the Word. if they believe it, great. if not, thats ok too. not everyone who hears the Word will be 'effectually called'. if someone hears the Word and hates it, it was no meant for them to be converted. God said there would plenty of those too. so thats to be expected. we are to 'judge righteously' or else we would just sit in idleness our whole lives. the Bible is so clear on righteous judging anybody should be able to grasp it... well at least the ones who want to. i dont hate you either 45. i just wish you would believe... as i wish dio, earl, pnome and 80, etc would believe...


----------



## WTM45 (Apr 23, 2010)

BeenHuntn said:


> i am just basing that on your personal attacks and your attack on the Word of God. if a person does not believe the Word of God... they are the enemy to the Word of God. at least thats what the creator of the Bible said...
> 
> i dont judge anyone. sharing the Word of God is not judging people. if someone is blatantly wrong in their belief of the Word of God, His sheep are to share the truth of the Word. if they believe it, great. if not, thats ok too. not everyone who hears the Word will be 'effectually called'. if someone hears the Word and hates it, it was no meant for them to be converted. God said there would plenty of those too. so thats to be expected. we are to 'judge righteously' or else we would just sit in idleness our whole lives. the Bible is so clear on righteous judging anybody should be able to grasp it... well at least the ones who want to.



I just can not go further with this conversation.

I feel your accusations are quite unwarranted.
Sorry you feel that way.  Please add me to your ignore list.


----------



## 1kruger (Apr 23, 2010)

WHAT WE CAN IGNORE PEOPLE THIS IS GREAT!!!! 
Let me mediate  
B/H is at his level of spiritual growth 
WTM45 you are at a diffrent level.
I have my run ins with  B/H while I disagree with his method it is nice to see him stand true to HIS interpetations and beliefs of the bible time will soften evn the harshest cloth so his delivery  will soften over time but i hope his beliefs will harden become more firm.  Also the creator of the bible was man recording the teaching of a man named Jesus who was the son of God, Though according to some the apostles  were led by the holy spirit.I think the following was growing so fast that scripture was being twisted being told one man to another so the choice was made to put it into writing so all could read true teachings  alowing the mass expansion of christianity. For men carried the bible every where and read it. No where I have the  real issue is when  it was edited  I really question if the spirit was present.  Also alot is lost in translation from one language to another. To really understand the true meaning one needs to learn the original language it was written in and read it then and only then can one make a true statement of its writting.


----------



## WTM45 (Apr 23, 2010)

1kruger said:


> WHAT WE CAN IGNORE PEOPLE THIS IS GREAT!!!!



Yes, one can place other members here on "Ignore."
I have no one on my list.  I don't plan on putting anyone there either.

But, when someone openly makes an accusation of a "personal attack," actual or perceived,  without ever attempting to PM or contact the accused FIRST in an attempt to correct or clarify the misunderstanding... well... it might just be best if future contact is avoided. 
It sure undermines one's credibility.


----------



## 1kruger (Apr 23, 2010)

What do you think of the reply in general.


----------



## WTM45 (Apr 23, 2010)

Reasonable to some folks, totally unacceptable to others, and downright wrong to many.

One camp is a "God's Word is perfect and complete," others are in a "might be, might not be" group and then there are those who do not recognize deities and spirits at all.

Some state how it is OK or acceptable for a loud and hardcore representation of their faith and stance on belief.  But the minute an Atheist or unbeliever gets a little loud or hardcore with their representation, the penalty flags start flying.

Each person individually has to accept what they are willing to accept, and then must leave what they don't need for others.
For me, if any part is not correct then all is incorrect.
It's my individual logical stance, although it is quite "de facto" in its outcome.


----------



## 1kruger (Apr 23, 2010)

works for me, that is what brought to the spiritual  level I am at.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 24, 2010)

Beenhuntn your views and ideologies are what turn people away from Christianity...I am a Christian and accept everybody for who they are. I never hope death or he** on someone. Part of Christianity is being able to know that you can ask for forgiveness....you aren't as "pure and perfect" as you make yourself out to be.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Apr 24, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> Beenhuntn your views and ideologies are what turn people away from Christianity...I am a Christian and accept everybody for who they are. I never hope death or he** on someone. Part of Christianity is being able to know that you can ask for forgiveness....you aren't as "pure and perfect" as you make yourself out to be.



my views are Scriptural. we are to plant the Word of God in mens hearts. if it grows, that is up to God. if they hate God for it, they hated Him already and its impossible for me to use Scripture and turn away a true Christian from Christ. its impossible. true Christians love God's Word just they way it is... and they dont try and change His Word or add to it... Jesus' children know His voice and they follow Him. me providing some Scripture will never turn one of them away. the love of God's Word is what unites His children. it doesn't divide.


----------



## Dominic (Apr 24, 2010)

BeenHuntn said:


> my views are Scriptural.





I think a more correct statement would be



BeenHuntn said:


> my views are my particular interpretation of scripture



Your fear is the possibility that your interpretations are misinterpreted and in order to re-enforce their correctness and calm your fears, you must loudly and self-righteously project them onto everyone and everything.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Apr 24, 2010)

Dominic said:


> I think a more correct statement would be
> 
> Your fear is the possibility that your interpretations are misinterpreted and in order to re-enforce their correctness and calm your fears, you must loudly and self-righteously project them onto everyone and everything.



coming from someone who believes Mary is a co-savior...  hmmm. thanks but your opinion is as worthless as a scapular...


----------



## WTM45 (Apr 24, 2010)

BeenHuntn said:


> coming from someone who believes Mary is a co-savior...  hmmm. thanks but your opinion is as worthless as a brown scapular.



His opinion is worth as much as yours.
Exactly the same.

Please show some maturity and some respect for a fellow individual.

I challenge you again, admit just who you are.
Live a lie if you wish.


----------



## Dominic (Apr 24, 2010)

BeenHuntn said:


> coming from someone who believes Mary is a co-savior... hmmm. thanks but your opinion is as worthless as a scapular...


 
True colours have never shown brighter...

I hope someday you heal your secret pain, we will all continue to add you to our prayers.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 24, 2010)

BeenHuntn said:


> coming from someone who believes Mary is a co-savior...  hmmm. thanks but your opinion is as worthless as a scapular...



WOW.....what an attack on someone's faith! That would make you worthless as a follower of Christianity....Wouldn't it!? You are a disgrace to all that believe in Jesus Christ....you are a selfish human being who feels as though that you are right and everyone is wrong. You have told me that I was going to he** because I listen to the Eagle's and Rush. You have stated that followers of any other translation of the Bible are lost souls.....WHO ARE YOU!?!? Do you post these things on purpose?


----------



## thedeacon (Apr 24, 2010)

BeenHuntn said:


> coming from someone who believes Mary is a co-savior...  hmmm. thanks but your opinion is as worthless as a scapular...



Come on brother, think of what you are doing, you are giving Christanity a sour taste. Read the book of James and see what the tongue can do.

Don't panic


----------



## 1kruger (Apr 25, 2010)

my views are Scriptural. we are to plant the Word of God in mens hearts. if it grows, that is up to God. if they hate God for it, they hated Him already and its impossible for me to use Scripture and turn away a true Christian from God.( your statement)

So if you belive your path has been already dictated by GOD when he created all in 6 days as has others paths. So why do you waste your time preaching scripture according to you the choices have already been made who goes up and whos goes down. In post 59 you say he commanded you to follow him, so why doest he just comand everyone like he did you. God gave man freewill, the ability to choose he has commanded no one to follow him,  He asks you to make a choice to live "as written by men" in a burning tourmment in Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- or live in complete joy basking in the love of God. 
None here question your faith or beliefs, they question your delivery style of the scripture it seems to be condeming in a way, this is not directed at you or a comparison to you. But it is like spouse abuse I beat my wife in GODS name she calls the cops, well okay she didnt like it, I find another wife and beat her in GODS name and she does not complain so she likes it, so my first wife hated God because she got mad at me beating her in his name  and second the loves God because she is quiet and accepts the beating. I am not in any way stating, accusing or condeming you, comparing you to or calling you names, or picking so dont run to the administrators and complane that I have, Not that you have in the past?  I am just openly disscussing your veiws and beliefs as you say I was comanded by GOD.


----------



## Flatbow (Apr 25, 2010)

I see myself as a pathetic sinner saved only by the blood of Christ, which by his blood is the only way to eternal life.....not because I said it but because Jesus said it.  I dont like legalism at all .  We're not saved by being a _good person_, but a Christian should be a good person _because_ he's saved.
There are fundamentals in the Bible that are absolute whether we agree with them or not.


----------



## 1kruger (Apr 25, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> How old are you , 12 ?
> 
> Feeling guilty ? of what ? write something that makes sense, will ya ?




I find quite ammusing that a pastor! Leader of men towards true belief can be so full of sarchasim and conceit. You know what i take that it Pasters and preachers of the like who made me who I am and what I believe.  Your fellowship skills need a little polishing. The accusations you make the way you cast  judgment I feel as a pastor you treat ypour congagration fine and come here to release your true feelings of contempt and sarchasim  on people just wanting discuss their veiws and oppinions. Now run and type a message to the admistrators that i hurt your feelings and get me banned so you can continue to try and dominate the direction of this forum to you and your breathrins liking. Written by a 12 year, old I think  even a 12 year year old could see you are a shell of a christian full of scripture written paper by MEN and place into a book by MEN and edidited by MEN for men to follow.  You are good at baiting one onto arguments but can you take it, most people  I seen on this forum think you a fool and baiter of men. deliberitly casting out words ment to start arguments and dissention, some little funny joke that only you get. If this gets me banned from this forum then so be it i will not bite toung no more and see people like you twist the teachings like so many others I classifiy you because of the way post things with Jim Baker and the FAKERS of the word of GOD. i will post this in reply in every forum that matters to me, so enjoy Sir and my God fill your heart and change your ways. 
Book of ERIC 4:25 2010


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 25, 2010)

1kruger said:


> I find quite ammusing that a pastor! Leader of men towards true belief can be so full of sarchasim and conceit. You know what i take that it Pasters and preachers of the like who made me who I am and what I believe.  Your fellowship skills need a little polishing. The accusations you make the way you cast  judgment I feel as a pastor you treat ypour congagration fine and come here to release your true feelings of contempt and sarchasim  on people just wanting discuss their veiws and oppinions. Now run and type a message to the admistrators that i hurt your feelings and get me banned so you can continue to try and dominate the direction of this forum to you and your breathrins liking. Written by a 12 year, old I think  even a 12 year year old could see you are a shell of a christian full of scripture written paper by MEN and place into a book by MEN and edidited by MEN for men to follow.  You are good at baiting one onto arguments but can you take it, most people  I seen on this forum think you a fool and baiter of men. deliberitly casting out words ment to start arguments and dissention, some little funny joke that only you get. If this gets me banned from this forum then so be it i will not bite toung no more and see people like you twist the teachings like so many others I classifiy you because of the way post things with Jim Baker and the FAKERS of the word of GOD. i will post this in reply in every forum that matters to me, so enjoy Sir and my God fill your heart and change your ways.
> Book of ERIC 4:25 2010



Spamming is forbiden ! 
You gave a good lecture above and you ruined it with your rhetoric, so I was mistaken you are not 12.................................More like 7.
Yep I can see your spiritual level or is it hypocrisy level ? Welcome to GON Spiritual discussions, LOL


----------



## WTM45 (Apr 25, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Spamming is forbiden !
> You gave a good lecture above and you ruined it with your rhetoric, so I was mistaken you are not 12.................................More like 7.
> Yep I can see your spiritual level or is it hypocrisy level ? Welcome to GON Spiritual discussions, LOL



Keep on diggin' it deeper.


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 25, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Spamming is forbiden !
> You gave a good lecture above and you ruined it with your rhetoric, so I was mistaken you are not 12.................................More like 7.
> Yep I can see your spiritual level or is it hypocrisy level ? Welcome to GON Spiritual discussions, LOL




If you don't mind me getting in the middle of this, Dear Brother, the above statements are not the words and responses of one child of God speaking to another child of God.
Where's the humility?  Where's the 'putting the other person before yourself?  If you believe that you are older and more wiser, then why don't you show it in your responses?


----------



## Diogenes (Apr 25, 2010)

No Comment.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Lowjack....um....yeah, no....sorry bud


----------



## pileit (Apr 26, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> If you don't mind me getting in the middle of this, Dear Brother, the above statements are not the words and responses of one child of God speaking to another child of God.
> Where's the humility?  Where's the 'putting the other person before yourself?  If you believe that you are older and more wiser, then why don't you show it in your responses?




Good advice RT.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 26, 2010)

The main reason I did start this thread is to show and expose those that say they are perfect, everyone else is wrong, you are going to he**...It sickens me that these people call themselves Christians, but use such immaturity, ignorance, or hatred in their response. OR...they quote scripture...They just say...."Scripture says...........Chapter:Verse...." But they cannot explain or interpret the meaning for us. Wannabe preachers and condemners!!!


----------



## Spotlite (Apr 26, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> Are ya'll surprised at how many in the forum can call you a non- Christian and not even know you?  I go to church, I believe and accept Jesus Christ in my heart, and use the Bible as my guide to life....but yet I like secular entertainment such as country, rock, classic rock....and movies...preferably Crime Drama's, Comedies, etc....I also like a cold beer doing yard work and a Jack and Coke next to a warm fire at hunt camp...but BAM....you are bashed and told you are going to hades and you are not a Christian. How is that Christian like for someone to attack you and judge you when you have not ever met that person or his family? Anyone else feel that way?


The keyboard often turns adults into children


----------



## gtparts (Apr 26, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> The main reason I did start this thread is to show and expose those that say they are perfect, everyone else is wrong, you are going to he**...It sickens me that these people call themselves Christians, but use such immaturity, ignorance, or hatred in their response. OR...they quote scripture...They just say...."Scripture says...........Chapter:Verse...." But they cannot explain or interpret the meaning for us. Wannabe preachers and condemners!!!




1) I'm not perfect....failed that test long ago!
2) So has everyone else.
3) Apart from being "covered by the blood of Jesus", everyone will spend eternity separated from God.
4) Exactly how that is experienced is impossible to accurately communicate in human terms, but it is the absolutely worst condition of anyone's eternal existence. As it is said, "You just have to be there to understand."
5)There is only one other option. 
6)Christians have two things to give to a lost person: The Word of God and their personal testimony.

Sounds like you don't care to know about either.

Or is it that you are repulsed by those who are ignorant and need disciplining?


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 26, 2010)

gtparts said:


> 1) I'm not perfect....failed that test long ago!
> 2) So has everyone else.
> 3) Apart from being "covered by the blood of Jesus", everyone will spend eternity separated from God.
> 4) Exactly how that is experienced is impossible to accurately communicate in human terms, but it is the absolutely worst condition of anyone's eternal existence. As it is said, "You just have to be there to understand."
> ...



I don't think you read the whole thread! I am upset with the Christians on here that will attack you at any given chance. I am a Christian. I do not currently attend church right now...why??? Because I am looking for the right one. I am new to the area. I am going to keep on keepin' on with my everyday life knowing that I have accepted Jesus as my Lord and Savior. I know that I can always hit my knees and pray for forgiveness and for the health and safety of family and friends. BUT I AM NOT going to tell someone their way of worship or beliefs in Christianity is going to send them to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. It sickens me to see people claim they are pastors and ministers then automatically condemn you to he** or wish that you would parish. Like I said before. I have been told that I am going to he** for liking certain music, havin' a cold beer, on the weekends, and watching certain movies and shows. What gives them the God given right to tell me that???


----------



## gtparts (Apr 26, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> I don't think you read the whole thread! I am upset with the Christians on here that will attack you at any given chance. I am a Christian. I do not currently attend church right now...why??? Because I am looking for the right one. I am new to the area. I am going to keep on keepin' on with my everyday life knowing that I have accepted Jesus as my Lord and Savior. I know that I can always hit my knees and pray for forgiveness and for the health and safety of family and friends. BUT I AM NOT going to tell someone their way of worship or beliefs in Christianity is going to send them to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. It sickens me to see people claim they are pastors and ministers then automatically condemn you to he** or wish that you would parish. Like I said before. I have been told that I am going to he** for liking certain music, havin' a cold beer, on the weekends, and watching certain movies and shows. What gives them the God given right to tell me that???



Oh, I followed the thread alright. Just trying to figure out why a Christian is taking "shots" at those who need compassion and disciplining, is all.

As for your music choices, beverage alcohol consumption, and what you watch, if the Holy Spirit is not pointing out to you how God would have it be otherwise in your Christian walk, either (1) those things are a non-issue for God or (2) you have become callous to His prompting and have rationalized your behavior or (3) the Holy Spirit has been quenched. All this, is strictly taking you at your word concerning being a Christian.

 In any event, it is up to you to determine whether your situation is category 1,2, or 3. Just remember that God allows Christians to step outside His will for their lives for the purpose of instruction, correction, or providing an example to others and,... while the sin is forgiven, the joy and blessing God intended may be lost to them.

My personal recommendation is to pray on a regular basis for God to show you where you may be outside His will so that nothing hinders your growing closer to Him or becomes a stumbling block to others.


Grace and peace to you and yours.


----------



## thedeacon (Apr 26, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> I don't think you read the whole thread! I am upset with the Christians on here that will attack you at any given chance. I am a Christian. I do not currently attend church right now...why??? Because I am looking for the right one. I am new to the area. I am going to keep on keepin' on with my everyday life knowing that I have accepted Jesus as my Lord and Savior. I know that I can always hit my knees and pray for forgiveness and for the health and safety of family and friends. BUT I AM NOT going to tell someone their way of worship or beliefs in Christianity is going to send them to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. It sickens me to see people claim they are pastors and ministers then automatically condemn you to he** or wish that you would parish. Like I said before. I have been told that I am going to he** for liking certain music, havin' a cold beer, on the weekends, and watching certain movies and shows. What gives them the God given right to tell me that???



I pray that God will lead you to the right Church for you and your family. 

I think it is important to attend the services of the church, to worship with other Christians and enjoy the fellowship of God, togather with other believers.

God be with you.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 26, 2010)

gtparts said:


> Oh, I followed the thread alright. Just trying to figure out why a Christian is taking "shots" at those who need compassion and disciplining, is all.
> 
> As for your music choices, beverage alcohol consumption, and what you watch, if the Holy Spirit is not pointing out to you how God would have it be otherwise in your Christian walk, either (1) those things are a non-issue for God or (2) you have become callous to His prompting and have rationalized your behavior or (3) the Holy Spirit has been quenched. All this, is strictly taking you at your word concerning being a Christian.
> 
> ...



Wow!!! I will say I amazing post there....I really like it! Thank you very much!?!?


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 26, 2010)

thedeacon said:


> I pray that God will lead you to the right Church for you and your family.
> 
> I think it is important to attend the services of the church, to worship with other Christians and enjoy the fellowship of God, togather with other believers.
> 
> God be with you.



thank you as well!


----------



## drippin' rock (Apr 26, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> What a wonderful phrase
> 
> It's a trouble free philosophy, hakuna matta.


----------

